# Allis Chalmers D17 Power Steering



## MyDaughtersPony (Jun 12, 2016)

My Dad has a D17 that he's been working on. It's in running condition now with a few minor issues here or there. However, he's most concerned about the power steering not working... He's wondering if running it with it not working will cause more harm. He is trying to fix the power steering but he doesn't know what exactly the problem is. Anyone have any experience with D17 power steering??


----------



## rankrank1 (Mar 30, 2009)

Well answering that question is rather difficult without knowing the exact nature of the problem, but a Series I, II, or III of a D17 should be power assisted type steering system which means it always has a mechanical connection that will steer the wheels just like the tractor would if it did not have power steering (although it will steer harder as you will have to fight the drag of the torque generator that is not working). A Series IV would be true hydrostatic fluid steering and will have no steering ability without engine running as it steers with fluid alone and there is no mechanical connection so no easy way to convert a Series IV to manual steering.

So the next question is it add on after-market power steering like a simple Eaton Char-lynn type torque generator? I think the factory even used a similar type concept for the earliest power steering on D17's which were Char Lynn's but came from the factory that way. Not sure if they continued that through all 3 of the series, but since you have a mutt anyway we have no idea what you have. Admittingly I am no expert on Allis. Parts are likely available to rebuild it. That said the torque generator unit could be easily removed and a simple steel pipe that replaces the torque generators dimesions placed in the steering linkage to convert the tractor back to manual steering (it will steer easier this way than if the non working torque generator is left in place as you will be always overcoming that added drag and lag of the gernerator which would prove tiresome).

Next where is the pump pressure coming from? Priority valve off of tractor primary hydraulics, or an add on front crankshaft pump like would have also maybe supplied a loader at one time, or even a fan belt driven add on pump. Running an add on pump dry is a no no. Hower an add on pump can be removed if bad, remove the belt from a belt drive pump, or alternatively it may even be possible to simply connect the output hose of the pump to the return hose if they are both high pressure type hoses so the pump continues to pump the fluid in a meaningless circle and does not dead head. (note: If one is high pressure hose and the other is a low pressure hose though this will or not work though in connecting them together and you are better to remove or disconnect the pump).

What I would do:

(1) Actually diagnose and fix the power steering if it is economically not too much money to do it.

(2) If cost of repairs exceed what I wanted to spend? Or if I needed the tractor to use right away? Convert it back to manual steering by putting a pipe in place of the torque generator and removing the add on pump and use it that way. You could always put the power steering parts back on later if you decided to fix them later. Tractor would function just like any other D17 out there with manual steering of which many were sold.

PS: That Farmall M you are using now would likely steer a good bit easier if you would take the time to switch the narrow front to the standard rim position (front tires close together) instead of having the tires so far apart for a narrow front end anyway like it is now. Doubt that D17 with manual steering would steer anywhere near as hard as the way you are driving that ole Farmall M.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Have you located the power steering pump and if it's one of the older 17s do you know how to check and add oil..


----------



## kurt1981 (Apr 18, 2017)

Take the grill off, take the big nut loose on the res. and fill it up. holds 5 quarts u prob dont have any fluid


----------



## Beav (Feb 14, 2016)

there is Allis d series tractor group on facebook they have a lot parts and shade tree mechanics that can help


----------

